# new :)



## Reimi (Jul 16, 2012)

hey everyone i joined this site to see if i could get help for this crappy condition, i have had it for 7 years now and it hasn't gone away in all that time :'( it effected my life at uni and the way i am around people, i would look at my hands for ages trying so hard to believe they are there it sounds mad O_O but i feel like i am proper in another world all the time and no one around me is real







*cries* anyone understand what i mean? >.< x


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Reimi said:


> hey everyone i joined this site to see if i could get help for this crappy condition, i have had it for 7 years now and it hasn't gone away in all that time :'( it effected my life at uni and the way i am around people, i would look at my hands for ages trying so hard to believe they are there it sounds mad O_O but i feel like i am proper in another world all the time and no one around me is real
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome, well it does feel like this is another world and that people around me aren't real, but knowing that it's just my mind playing tricks on me makes it easier I guess, I used to question everything wondering if I was really in a dream and unable to wake up or something like that, haven't had those thoughts in a while and I feel slightly better, many symptoms still remain to screw up my life such as severe memory loss, things around me don't look real at all, extreme anxiety, really bad vision that affects my ability to read sometimes, lights look really bright and a few more sadly.


----------



## Beba.x (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey and welcome to the site, I just joined today myself







.
I have DP for 8 years now and I'm 20 at the minute. I've learned a lot of coping skills over the years. I have bad and good days but you always have to think to yourself that what you see and think isn't real. It wouldn't bother you whatever you dreamt of so don't let it bother you wen your awake. Always get up and do something wen the your thoughts start to run Add me


----------



## Reimi (Jul 16, 2012)

yeah ^^ though this disorder is crazy, why its not more known is mental, mine never goes away so im forever feeling like im floating about ha xD well its rather poo :/ i just got given anti depressants at the doctors cuz thats what they thought i was suffering from though the dp has made me depressed cuz it wont go away!!!! RAWR *kicks self* lol ~


----------



## Beba.x (Jul 16, 2012)

Why don't you talk to your doctor about SSRI's mixed in with your antidepressants. There's a part in your brain that's called ur GABA which is causing (most of the time) your DP


----------



## Reimi (Jul 16, 2012)

oooo i have never heard of that, have you taken any medication to help yours? >.<


----------



## Reimi (Jul 16, 2012)

oh wait i didnt know what you meant lol i am on fluxotine duno if i spelt it right i think thats what you mean ??


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

yea welcome to dpselfhelp forums.....I hope u find something that can help your symptoms, as the title of this website implies thats what this forum is all about, finding a solution to dp......I like your avatar btw. I love anime ever since I was around 8-10 years old I got hooked with pokemon and dragon ball z and gundam wing......and I havent stopped watching ever since, the last couple of animes I have watched is cowboy bebop and mobile suit gundam 8th ms team and meloncholy of haruhi suzumiya and fullmetal alchemist and gurren lagann....


----------



## Reimi (Jul 16, 2012)

redcomet2011 said:


> yea welcome to dpselfhelp forums.....I hope u find something that can help your symptoms, as the title of this website implies thats what this forum is all about, finding a solution to dp......I like your avatar btw. I love anime ever since I was around 8-10 years old I got hooked with pokemon and dragon ball z and gundam wing......and I havent stopped watching ever since, the last couple of animes I have watched is cowboy bebop and mobile suit gundam 8th ms team and meloncholy of haruhi suzumiya and fullmetal alchemist and gurren lagann....


ooooo i love anime its awesome ^^ NHK was a favourite of mine







) ~ i went doctors today and talked to the gp about this disorder and she looked at me like ---->  *huh?* i wanted to just go sit in the corner and cry lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Reimi said:


> ooooo i love anime its awesome ^^ NHK was a favourite of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nhk? never heard of it unless you mean mhk which means melancholy of haruhi suzumiya than yea I agree with you it was a DAMN good anime....another good one is summer wars that is really great. yea I dont get why doctors dont really know anything about dp much

well I think if you just went to gp (which I think means general practitioner in the uk) then they wont no much about it cause they are just general doctors and dont know the specifics about mental problems.....I would suggest you see a psychologist or a psychiatrist (but psychiatrist usually only deal with medications, try medications if you feel you really need them and dont be afraid) so yea its really complicated having dp and a regular life but you can get through it you will make some mistakes and stumble but you will learn from them, hope you feel better soon and dont be afraid to cry to cause its just your body releasing needed emotion and finding a resolution...its nice to meet a fellow anime fan, feel free to talk to me whenever you want


----------



## Beba.x (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah rem I was on that drug before and its good for DP. What I have researched also is that benzodiazepine targets your GABA. So the two together would give great results









Btw I love anime too ^•^


----------



## Reimi (Jul 16, 2012)

redcomet2011 said:


> nhk? never heard of it unless you mean mhk which means melancholy of haruhi suzumiya than yea I agree with you it was a DAMN good anime....another good one is summer wars that is really great. yea I dont get why doctors dont really know anything about dp much
> 
> well I think if you just went to gp (which I think means general practitioner in the uk) then they wont no much about it cause they are just general doctors and dont know the specifics about mental problems.....I would suggest you see a psychologist or a psychiatrist (but psychiatrist usually only deal with medications, try medications if you feel you really need them and dont be afraid) so yea its really complicated having dp and a regular life but you can get through it you will make some mistakes and stumble but you will learn from them, hope you feel better soon and dont be afraid to cry to cause its just your body releasing needed emotion and finding a resolution...its nice to meet a fellow anime fan, feel free to talk to me whenever you want


i meant this anime ^^ 



 but i like the haruhi one also







) and yeh i found out that gp's no nothing about it *sigh* :'(


----------



## Reimi (Jul 16, 2012)

Beba.x said:


> Yeah rem I was on that drug before and its good for DP. What I have researched also is that benzodiazepine targets your GABA. So the two together would give great results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have been taking it just over 2 weeks and it still dont make me feel any different :/


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Reimi said:


> i meant this anime ^^ http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QYLsjJ8RThQ but i like the haruhi one also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that made me laugh it sounds like a great anime...I'll have to check that out once im done with playing lollipop chainsaw and watching casa de mi padre......that looks really great though for real


----------



## kristennj (Jul 18, 2012)

I do understand. No one understands what you mean when i tell them it feels like im in a dream, lightheaded, like everything is fake. sounds so weird, but i do know.


----------



## Reimi (Jul 16, 2012)

kristennj said:


> I do understand. No one understands what you mean when i tell them it feels like im in a dream, lightheaded, like everything is fake. sounds so weird, but i do know.


its rather poo :/ lol when i spoke to my gp about it she looked at me like i'd just jumped from another planet xD lolol ~~


----------

